# ¿ Cómo "Abrir" un microchip ? y ¿ Que hay dentro ?



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2012)

Los Microchips son y se consideran una caja negra y mientras están funcionando no se ven en el interior. *Pero ¿ Y que si quiero ver dentro ? *

Hoy vamos a mostrar cómo "Abrir" los chips y ver que hay dentro.





*ADVERTENCIA:*

*TODOS LOS ACIDOS y mas aún si están calientes son extremadamente y peligrosamente reactivos*

*Sólo personas capacitadas deben trabajar con ellos y utilizando el equipo de protección necesario (guantes, gafas de protección, traje de protección, campana extractora y más).*

*Recuerden que sólo tienen 2 ojos ! *

*Este artículo es para fines educativos, no intentar repetir!.*

*Procedimiento de apertura de los Microchips:*

Tomar algunas microchips que parezcan interesantes y colocar dentro de un envase con posibilidad de ser cerrado pero *NO* hermético, debe existir algún tipo de salida de gases.

Agregar ácido sulfúrico concentrado hasta cubrir los microchips.

Cerrar el envase.

Calentar a temperatura de ebullición (300 °C) sobre una plancha y como base del envase un colchón de bicarbonato de sodio, este neutralizará cualquier derrame de ácido y contribuirá a neutralizar los vapores que salgan del envase.




Después de unos 30/40 minutos el ácido "corroe" el plástico del encapsulado.




Retirar del calefactor y esperar que se enfríe.

Retirar del ácido los componentes que se encuentren ya limpios.

Repetir el procedimiento con los componente que todavía conserven su cubierta plástica(Encapsulado).
Con algunos componentes se puede necesitar de 2 o 3 procesos de corrosión en el ácido.




Si quedasen partes del plástico adheridos al propio chip que no pueden ser eliminados por medios mecánicos (raspado), se puede repetir el procedimiento con ácido, pero reemplazando el ácido sulfúrico por nítrico y llevando a ebullición a 110/120 ºC.




*Echando un vistazo *

Si todo el procedimiento fue correctamente realizado se podrá llegar a apreciar el chip "Limpio" de toda su cobertura (Encapsulado"

Estas imágenes vistas con microscopio han sido mejoradas digitalmente para resaltar los colores.

*Atmel-attiny13a*






*LM1117*







*MT4C1024*






*74HC595*






*NXP-74AHC00D*






*PL2303HX*






*AMD-palce16V8h*



​


*Para mas fotos y de mayor resolución valla a la fuente*​


​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2012)

y porque la tortura a los pobres e inocentes microchip?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y porque la tortura a los pobres e inocentes microchip?



Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*" Si no quemamos/rompemos cosas ¿ Como aprendemos ? "*_

Ver el archivo adjunto 29276​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

Vos te estás juntando con el torturador de microbios ? !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vos te estás juntando con el torturador de microbios ? !



Sip, pero lo mio es el silicio


----------



## Pablo M P (Nov 29, 2012)

curioso pero peligroso, esos chips son pequeñitos y simples, ¿os imagináis un  microprocesador tipo intel Core i7? 
¿las imágenes del proceso de << Destripado>> de los chips son tuyas?  
Un saludo


----------



## djwash (Dic 3, 2012)

Pablo M P dijo:


> curioso pero peligroso, esos chips son pequeñitos y simples, ¿os imagináis un  microprocesador tipo intel Core i7?



Aqui lo tienes:








Y aca tenes varios todos juntos:




Dato curioso, los i7 que estan cerca del centro de esa cosa redonda son los mas buscados para OC, supuestamente son los que mas alto llegan...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2012)

Habría que probar con acido fluorídrico que se come hasta el vidrio !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2012)

y como se almacena ese acido ?


----------



## djwash (Dic 3, 2012)

El unico material conocido que resiste ese ácido es la piel de escroto de mosca...


----------



## Pablo M P (Dic 3, 2012)

> Y aca tenes varios todos juntos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la última imagen hay procesadores que están a la mitad ¿por qué no hacen las obleas cudradas?

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y como se almacena ese acido ?


 
Bidones de plástico , antes no se


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bidones de plástico , antes no se



 ¿ En el sistema circulatorio de Alien ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2012)

si come el vidrio al plástico también ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si come el vidrio al plástico también ?



No necesariamente, el ácido fluorídrico viene en envases plásticos, no cualquier plástico.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2012)

ya que nos fuimos de tema,anda raro el foro o sera mi pc, las paginas se cargan raro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡????????


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya que nos fuimos de tema,anda raro el foro o sera mi pc, las paginas se cargan raro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡????????



Sip, esta como lentooooooo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2012)

no aquí funciona rapidísimo pero como que le faltan los marcos a las pantallas ,colgué una foto en nuestra zona



cambie de navegador  y sigue raro y lento esta ves,pero volvieron los marcos,esta haciendo cosas raras el foro


----------

